# One Sports, Aberdeen



## fhuv38yh5 (May 17, 2010)

I used to frequent this place as a kid. It has gone through various ownerships under names such as Champions, Barracudas, Vida and most recently One, since which it has lain in disrepair.

Of course, Aberdeen City Council aren't going to stump up for a new sign now that One has shut down!






Building exterior





The 5-a-side pitches are visible to the right










Just inside the doorway to the 5-a-side pitches





Football changing area with Lucozade vending machine (no coins left inside unfortunately)















The main bowling hall. It was pitch black in here, hence the lack of focus in the shots.















Another vending machine





Lonely looking chip & pin terminal at the desk





Tanning booth and fitness area - the walls are covered in broken mirrors creating an awesomely creepy house of mirrors atmosphere















The kitchen area










Various electrical and mechanical equipments behind the scenes















Upstairs in the boiler room. I found what may be a vintage bowling score screen or perhaps a computer monitor










Main office. Those files could do with a tidy





Function suite. Strange to remember the parties attended in this room.





Area behind the bar. Those shelves housed various booze bottles.





Again, I've only just started posting these reports so don't hold back on the feedback!


----------



## the harvester (May 17, 2010)

Nice on mate brilliant use of hdr and some very atmospheric shots there,.
Make me wonder how people can leave such a place fairly intact with assets inside it knowing they will be wrecked by the travelling chavs and the like!


----------



## fhuv38yh5 (May 17, 2010)

Just about anything of value had been ripped out, with the exception of the kitchen equipment which I guess had been tainted by the cheapest food and grease on the planet. Everything else down the lanes and bowling gutters is gone, leaving just a wooden framework. Looks like there was a fire, and the presence of a frying pan suggests a BBQ gone wrong!


----------



## mookster (May 17, 2010)

My eyes.

That level of HDR is not to my taste.


----------



## lost (May 18, 2010)

Yes they are overcooked, I reckon it'd be a good set of photos under the 'mask' though.


----------



## bungle666 (May 18, 2010)

so what does it look like really?? HDR is shit, makes everything look like a comic book rendition.

i always reckon people that use HDR especially at this level must be a shit photographer if they feel the need to digitally enhance (ruin) there pics so much.

im sorry but this report is shit, especially as a photographic record of the site in question.

B..


----------



## Landie_Man (May 18, 2010)

I like it! It's a bit overdone, yes but a good looking place.

On the subject of the sign, chesham hospital is still signed and that shut in 2004


----------



## Skin ubx (May 23, 2010)

wish I could figure out what the place looked like


----------



## Seahorse (May 23, 2010)

bungle666 said:


> so what does it look like really?? HDR is shit, makes everything look like a comic book rendition.
> 
> i always reckon people that use HDR especially at this level must be a shit photographer if they feel the need to digitally enhance (ruin) there pics so much.
> 
> ...



Well done for your attempt at constructive criticism. Full marks for effort. 

_Nul Points_ for subtlety and spelling though.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 23, 2010)

Has it had a fire or summat? 

M


----------



## fhuv38yh5 (May 23, 2010)

Theres was a small fire, but one of the side-effects of HDR is that it can make things look charred if they're at all dusty or dirty. Most of what I photographed was for the most part unburnt.

Seems that the collective opinion here places HDR somewhere between Hitler and cholera. Guess I'll be toning it down for future pics.


----------



## lost (May 24, 2010)

At least you're taking the criticism in good humour...

HDR is ok in moderation, it's just the 'computer generated' specials that look god awful.


----------



## chaoticreason (May 24, 2010)

At first glance all I saw were computer manipulated images.
I was about to jump ship,when I thought? all I do when drawing,is manipulate images of "actuality",so with this premise in mind I had to go back and make sure your pictures fitted into my stereotypical abyss of computer enhancement,however! I find them to rather good,though it doesn't actually document the place as it is.


----------



## Foz77 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think my eyes have just melted....good report though.


----------



## nickso (Aug 1, 2010)

this is round the corner from me and i would go in and take normal pics of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## urbex13 (Aug 1, 2010)

There's HDR then there's HDR. I think most people go through a phase where they attempt to churn out stuff that is sheerly unnatural. Subtlety is the key in my opinion but then this isn't my forum. As is said they look like good photos underneath and the report is good, so just tone it down a tad and you're winning


----------

